# Nikon DSLR's pass bbc broadcast test



## Basti187 (Oct 5, 2012)

Hey guys,

I know it's the canon forum but I thought I'd share the news as this is great news for us all loving those DSLR video shots!

http://mynikonlife.com.au/pro/pro-news/nikon-d4-d800---first-dslr-cameras-fit-for-broadcast


----------



## MK5GTI (Oct 5, 2012)

thanks for posting, and good news to know too!

i thought Canon had some VDSLR that pass the BBC test? no?

too bad the D600 can't do full manual control in video mode.


----------



## risc32 (Oct 5, 2012)

I also read that it passed. Then i read that it had actually failed, so who knows...


----------



## AvTvM (Oct 5, 2012)

I could not care less. 

You know what .. want to capture Broadcast quality video .. go buy a proper camcorder. 
New Sony has fullframe sensor, costs 3000 .. less than a 5D III and in addition no mirrorbox in the way, no prism, no optical viewfinder ... everything 100% opimized for video capture. 

Why would anybody in their right mind in 2012 still want to mess around with a DSLR for video .. the single most unsuited camera concept for video. Back, when the 5D 2 came out, I could understand it ... for lack of affordable video alternatives. But now .. just a joke! 

All the video one really needs on a DSLR today is a feed for live view .. and thats about it.


----------



## naskatar (Oct 11, 2012)

Although nobody really cared about it, it is now clear the Nikon DSLRs both FAILED.
While the D4 performed pretty well but not good enough, the D800 is clearly stated as not recommended for serious video shooting.

You may read the story at petapixel
http://www.petapixel.com/2012/10/09/bbc-contradicts-nikons-claim-that-its-dslrs-passed-the-bbc-test/

or at photographyblog
http://www.photographyblog.com/news/nikon_d4_d800_unacceptable_for_broadcast_bbc_says/


----------



## sandymandy (Oct 12, 2012)

I never understood anyway what a photo camera gotta do with shooting videos. Its a gimmick they just added to suck the money out of videographers pockets


----------

